# Document legalization



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Well we just got back from the Mexican consulate in Vancouver and are awaiting our visas in a few days. A topic that came up was document legalization which I understand must be one by the consulate in the originating country. My question is when RENEWING a residency visa (FM3 equivalent ) do you need to supply birth and wedding certificates in Mexico for kids? Or just bank statements? No one seems to know for sure here. Reason it is a concern is the process is convoluted and expensive (translations must be done in Mexico, originals and translations must be notarized in province they originate in-in our case that is BC, NS, and AB, then sent to the consulates who preside over the afore-mentioned regions). We have 2 kids which is why this is more complicated than normal guess. I assume for adults that income and passports are sufficient.

Obviously we will inquire once we are down there but just want to see if we can simplify things a bit by tapping into any knowledge here.

Cheers and thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need those things when you renew in four years, but not for the annual renewals.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that there should be a caveat that with the new rules, nobody is really certain.
Since implementation won't be published till October/November, I would hold judgment. I fully expect to be told that when I go to renew no inmigrado that it has been replaced and I need start over under a new category. This one good reason that I like to have person on the ground in San Miguel that deals with changing rules on a daily basis.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah we are trying to prepare as much as possible in advance but it is certainly a heck of a run around topped off by the fact that the consulates are not sure what is needed or what the changes may be! Lotsa fun! Anyway we have 3 visas, 1 more to go for the little guy and we'll be legalizing, notarizing and translating what we can for the next couple of months before we leave for SMA. Thanks for help-the forum has been very useful and helpful!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Consulate Matters*

Pictou:
We are visiting the Consulate in DC in August and we have not gotten even to step one. Should I anticipate a sort of "run around" when I ask direct questions? 

Also, for you anyone else here, what are some of the questions I should be asking? What are the areas of concern for Mexico when you are emigrating (retiring) there. I read there is currently (and with the new law it may change) a status known as Retired...is this true?

Thanks


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Fhboy...not sure about USA. The folks in Canada were nice and helpful as they could be. The problem is the way the "districts" are set up here. 

I am sure it will be a different experience for you. 

I applied for a "rentista" visa which is like retired. Unlike many countries your income does not need to cone from an official pension to my understanding...you just need to show you can support yourself.

As far as danger goes we elected for central interior because it is. Apparently relatively safer than other areas but I am sure we will find out it us nothing like what the media makes it out to be with perhaps the exception of the border areas. Many who post here seem to feel that way and in my experiences in other "hot" parts if the world the reality us usually very different than the news makes it out to be.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> [...] I read there is currently (and with the new law it may change) a status known as Retired...is this true?


Maybe you are referring to the status "Rentista", which has nothing to do with renting incidentally. My dictionary gives "annuitant" as one of its meanings. I believe it is used in the "Caracteristica" block on visas for people with income but no job. (Since I work occasionally, mine says "Tecnica" in that field).

PS I see that Pictou answered the question while I was typing.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

I am working overseas so won't have to work in Mexico and the multiple entry aspect of the rentista visa works well for me. Not sure about taxes yet but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it- likely we will owe taxes to Mexico as Canadian tax system us based in residency unlike the USA system.

My bug concern has been the legalization of documents for renewals in a years time but it sounds like the only thing I will have to produce is a new bank statement so looking good but we will still try to get our documents legalized in the meantime in case it changes otherwise we may have to return to Canada for a week to reapply at the consulate but anyway we will know more in a few months. Bottom line us it has been an interesting process and now we just need to decide where we want to hang our hats. SMA is a good place to start methinks!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Choices*

Pictou and Tundra:
I will look into that on my visit to DC.

We have chosen Ajijic/Lake Chapala for us. You are right about the media, and the place is just our style. With no central heat or AC and the low humidity - we were sold.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

We plan to check out the chapala area also and guadalajara and manzanillo and Merida all places that seem nice but also very different. Hard to pick a place from afar. We will try 6 months in each and go from there


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Simply proceed under current law for now. If you do that, transition to the new laws will be simple. 



pictou said:


> yeah we are trying to prepare as much as possible in advance but it is certainly a heck of a run around topped off by the fact that the consulates are not sure what is needed or what the changes may be! Lotsa fun! Anyway we have 3 visas, 1 more to go for the little guy and we'll be legalizing, notarizing and translating what we can for the next couple of months before we leave for SMA. Thanks for help-the forum has been very useful and helpful!


----------

